# Fishing Guide questions



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok. I have never hired a guide before but because of my inability to find the fish this year I'm considering it. Questions: are the rates quoted per person or for the boat, what is included, what is the customary tip, what if I wanted just myself and wife or does the guide fill the boat with clients, can I make it a teaching trip so I can learn where and how to find fish when they are not where I have found them before, what do I bring - food, drinks, how long is a full day, half day, is there a discount for a multi-day booking, wading or drifting or both, best time of the week - midweek or weekend, bait or artificals? Sorry for so many questions but I just like to know so I don't embarrass myself. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I would ask the guide these questions.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

They price is per boat. Usually includes 3 people in the price and any people over 3 usually you pay extra. I would say you tip like you tip a waitress. 15-20%. It would only be you and your wife in the boat. Yes it can be a teaching trip. Most guided trips are. Usually guides include water. I would bring lunch and snacks, sunscreen or anything else you need. Full day is 8 hours and a half day is usually 5. I would say you don't get a discount for multiple days. 

You pay for live bait if you want to use that over Artie's. They will supply rods/reels or you can bring yours. 

Every guide is different, so ask the guide you book with all these questions. They are customary questions and you have nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great questions sir but there is absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about. Reach out to a few of them and not one should have any problems shooting straight with you. I believe Captain Scott (above) will be an easy first call. Good luck and good luck to you and the Mrs's.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Great questions sir but there is absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about. Reach out to a few of them and not one should have any problems shooting straight with you. I believe Captain Scott (above) will be an easy first call. Good luck and good luck to you and the Mrs's.


Wow! Were you diagnosed with an illness? All sentimental, very unbecoming of sotexhookset, Tommy would be shocked :doowapsta


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Wow! Were you diagnosed with an illness? All sentimental, very unbecoming of sotexhookset, Tommy would be shocked :doowapsta


Hey! Shut your Gd mouth Matt!

Is that better? Lol


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> Where are you located?


Clear Lake area

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

*Guide Recommendations*

I fish out of Galveston Bait and Tackle and mostly fish West Bay. I'd be happy to teach you techniques but it would not be in your normal fishing area.

You could talk to some of the guides at Eagle Point Marina in San Leon. I don't specifically know any of them but you can probably call the marina and get some names. You will probably pay about $550 per day. I think you can tell the guide you want to learn the area and most guides will be happy to help you.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Very good questions there sir. I am no fishing guide by any means but working in the oil and gas industry I've been on a lot of charter/guided trips in the last 10 years. First, there are a lot of guides in your area and the 2cool community is a great source for recommendations on guides for areas all over this GoM. Pick you a couple and get ahold of them when you know you are ready to book a trip. I'd be upfront with any guide with expectations, concerns, and what kind of trip you want. Some guides do and don't provide tackle, bait is extra, will or will not wade, have bait cast or spinners, and the list goes on to include whether or not you can bring bananas on the boat! 7 years ago I moved to the Clear Lake area and hired a guide to show me around after I bought my boat. I was upfront with him and over the next two years I probably booked a dozen trips and he showed me how to fish the ship channel, clear lake, trinity, and all the way back up into East Bay. Most importantly he not only showed me how to catch fish in these different areas but showed me all the hazards in the areas, and how to navigate around what could put a huge damper on your trip or cause a life changing event! I was a newbie, and he showed me a lot, and even BOS helps tell me where to fish when the bite is on and I've been out of the game due to a work rotation for over a month. I did the same thing when I initially moved to the keys and learned to fish with a bunch of locals and a couple of guides for the years I lived there. When I moved back, I don't know what was in me but I really wanted to learn how to fish East Bay and having been gone over 2 years, I needed some help. I was upfront with the guide (posts on here a lot), and he really showed me how to fish East bay. He taught me so much and we are reAlly good friends. If he knows I'm back, since we do talk fishing quite a bit, he is always good to help steer me in the right direction and even what they're biting on. He doesn't soak bait and he was clear about that when I initially told him that I had a boat and wanted to learn. Even after a week of **** weather or high winds, he'll holler at me and we'll go scouting if he has a bunch of trips lined up. Good luck sir, there are a. Inch of good guides on here, and pm me if you have any questions...FC


----------

